# Vertex clicker repair



## RosezPenZ (Sep 7, 2012)

First, may I suggest we start a "repair" forum?

Ok my problem.  I'm talking about  the PKFP4000 series click pen.  I have 2 and both broke when dropped/ fell out of pocket.  The push button plastic piece broke.  I think (?) I can use a punch and push the entire top piece off and then replace with a new one from psi....
But was also thinking about buying a steel rod ( correct size or turn one down) and slicing the click mechanism back together.  There is a small hole in the plastic 'plunger'

Has anyone else tried to repair one?
 I have not called tecnical support yet ( trying not to)

I'm really disappointed... I've made over a hundred of the pkpenxx and pkpower pens and only one has ever broken like that.  I don't know about the ones I've sold but my personal ones I've dropped ...well I can't count that high....


----------



## wouldentu2? (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe somewhere on this site someone epoxies a toothpick in there before it breaks and has had success with it.


----------

